# Hello All!



## melochai (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought I should join up and say hi!
I'm not new ot the game but I am new here (I've been on the EF boards for years). 
Anyway, I'm 6'5" about 260 (been cuting down) , 35 years old and have about 16 years in the gym and probably about 8 years of serious supplements. Although, the serious supplements only happen about once a year(maybe twice), mostly because I like them... not really trying to get bigger, but I do entertain the idea quite often, lol. 
I hope I find that I like it here!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2012)

melochai, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## melochai (Jun 6, 2012)

Quick question...I can't see the "Sponsors Board" anymore, why ?


----------



## charley (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome !!!!!


----------



## Drexel (Jun 6, 2012)

^^


----------



## brazey (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## hulkjunior (Jun 7, 2012)

hi


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 12, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We have a ton of info here.  You will find what you are looking for


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## scottandrew65 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone . I am very glad to join the community of health and fitness.


----------



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM! I think you will like it here!


----------



## Innocence (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey


----------

